# Tesco Riding Hats.....



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

I have found out that Tesco now stock riding equipment, I know they do their own brand and they also sell Harry Hall too.
Do you guys think I could get one from there or should I steer well clear?
I still cant find anywhere to go, Ive just come back from the New Forest and didnt find anywhere down there either.
Clothing - Tesco.Direct


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Rupertsmum said:


> I have found out that Tesco now stock riding equipment, I know they do their own brand and they also sell Harry Hall too.
> Do you guys think I could get one from there or should I steer well clear?
> I still cant find anywhere to go, Ive just come back from the New Forest and didnt find anywhere down there either.
> Clothing - Tesco.Direct


Personally I wouldn't go there.. You are after a first hat??

If so I think you should go and see someone who will checkit fits correctly.. Just to be on the safe side.. xxx


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Yes first hat, and still none the wiser as to where I can actually go to get one fitted either.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rupertsmum said:


> Yes first hat, and still none the wiser as to where I can actually go to get one fitted either.


Ask at the stables. My daughter is starting riding lessons and she will be fitted with a hat before her first lesson at the stables.

I am not sure if i will buy her one just yet as she is only 4 and i am not sure how long each hat will last safely before she needs a new one. The stables has a fitter and also a shop.

Someome from the stables should be able to tell you the best place to go to fit a hat correctly etc. Some stables might have someone able to do it and possibly even sell them.


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Ive had 2 lessons at 2 different stables, I know I like it, I mentioned it at my last lesson and was told dont bother getting one yet, but they have about 10 to choose from and although one fitted me perfectly they were all rather grotty and old looking so I would prefer to get one of my own.

Both times Ive been fitted but only in one of the stables' own hats.

Im going to call the first stables that I preferred and see if they sell hats, the only problem with that is they are 45 minutes away from me on the outskirts of London and Im in Kent.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rupertsmum said:


> Ive had 2 lessons at 2 different stables, I know I like it, I mentioned it at my last lesson and was told dont bother getting one yet, but they have about 10 to choose from and although one fitted me perfectly they were all rather grotty and old looking so I would prefer to get one of my own.
> 
> Both times Ive been fitted but only in one of the stables' own hats.
> 
> Im going to call the first stables that I preferred and see if they sell hats, the only problem with that is they are 45 minutes away from me on the outskirts of London and Im in Kent.


They might fit you with one and then you can you go and buy the same hat. I buy any equine related things from a specialist shop. It was the one literally 2 mins up the road from me but i will probably also buy things from the stables shop now.

Its too convienant being right there :lol:


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

The schools hats were so old they had no writing on them, and when I started to try discussing hats even the first school didnt really want to know.
My problem is I havent managed to find a tack shop either as part of a stables or not in my part of kent, Ive seen one good place online that I know has a brilliant school and shop but its in Faversham and Im not - its 40 mins and 29 miles away
Im only in the ME6 part of kent not the mooon grr.........


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Ive just called the London Stables I had my first lesson at and they DO SELL HATS, their Hats are £48 and their Skulls are £52, so Im going to call some stables in my area and find out if they sell hats and go to the nearest and cheapest one, will update on progress.


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

Even the hats in Tesco will comply with British standards, or they wouldn't be allowed to sell them. The problem here is you really need someone in the know to help you find the one that fits.


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Get them to fit u in stables and then go to Tesco if its cheaper. Their jodphurs are excellent I had some for my foster daughter and went back and got myself some. If the hat feels comfortable and u can put your head upside down and it stays there without falling off u should be ok anyway. Then u can adjust chin strap to feel comfy. Well have to watch out for u at Hickstead lol. Did they mention body protectors cos these u should have fitted properly and they aint cheap but v worthwile


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

I thought they had to comply to standards or theres no point wearing them.
If Im honest nothing has been mentioned by any of the stables, Ive taken it on myself after my second lesson to start looking for a hat, but the only advice Ive been given is online, which is why Ive been so frustrated about not finding anywhere, because there must be places around here, I know Im not the only person ever to need a riding hat but why is it so darn difficult??

Ive called a few stables too and none of them sell hats


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

Have you tried googling saddlers in your area? There must be some, especially as it sounds as if there are a few stables about. Where do you live?


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

Just had a look, there's loads in Kent, there must be some near you.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Rupertsmum said:


> I thought they had to comply to standards or theres no point wearing them.
> If Im honest nothing has been mentioned by any of the stables, Ive taken it on myself after my second lesson to start looking for a hat, but the only advice Ive been given is online, which is why Ive been so frustrated about not finding anywhere, because there must be places around here, I know Im not the only person ever to need a riding hat but why is it so darn difficult??
> 
> Ive called a few stables too and none of them sell hats


what part of kent are you from?


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Ive Googled, Ive used Yell.com.
There are a few places that only do online - which is no help, some sell but have no online shops, and some have online shops but nothing in them.
I live in a place called Snodland the postcode is ME65BQ.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Why don't you nip up the M20 to Chislehurst and go to Frogpool Manor which is a huge tack shop and staff there are qualifiied to fit hats.
Ashford,Gillingham and Maidstone all have tack shops which can all fit hats properly for you it really is not difficult to find one at all you are obviously looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Frogpool Manor is 22 miles and 34 minutes away from me, thats BR7 Chiselhurst.
Mount Mascalls is 19.1 miles and 34 minutes away from me thats DA5 Bexley.
So its much of a muchness really, except Ive been to Mount Mascalls for a lesson and I havent been to Frogpool.
I thought there was one near me in Mereworth but have been told there isnt.


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Kent - Saddleries and Tack Shops indexed by City - England

Here is the link that has the Mereworth one on it but I cant actually seem to find a site for it.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Basically to get what you want and know it fits properly half hours drive really isn't much.
Not alltackshops will have a website but why not call and see if they have what you want.
There was a tack shop called the Medway horse and rider.Not sure if it still there but this was their number
01634845025
Their postcode is ME7.
I learnt to ride many years ago at Mount Mascal.


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

I think Ive found one just up the road from me but they wont answer the phone, so I will pop up and see, but I think I actually prefer Mount Mascalls for lessons at the mo, so until I find anywhere else I can go there have a lesson and get a hat at the same time - seems like the easiest option for now.


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

It turns out they wont answer the phone because the shop hasnt been there for years, I spoke to someone who worked on that road and he told me "the shop in the building next door used to sell riding gear but they havent done for a good few years now." The building didnt even look like a shop, thats why I asked. Grrrrrrr


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Do Tescos not sell the "Polly" hats? They look kind of like bike hats but they are adjustable at the back


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

I dont think they do, but then Ive never looked.
My local one doesnt sell any hats, but they are in their direct catalogue.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

If you are concerned about fitting, buy a JTE! They are adjustable at the back so fit any size head! My head is a 6 7/8's but iv also had a 5 year old wear it aswel as someone with a bigger head, it is the juniour one which is about half the price but will fit most adults before you are conned by some shop assistant to buy the adults one lol 

According to the AA website you live 25mins from me and there are loads of riding schools around here!! Try Cobham Manor,The horse Sheos, Callum Park Riding Centre, Go on to the BHS website and look up all BHS registered riding schools. Seeing as I am the other side of maidstone to where u r I would suggest Maidstone is your best bet and also Aylesford, Chatham etc 
I would definately recommend the Horseshoes though, I know alot about there and they are a good place to start!! 

Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## packhorse (Aug 23, 2010)

Trouble is with riding hats they are a bit like buying a pair of sandles - The style might be the same but one make is quite different to another. Everyone's head is a slightly different shape too.  What you SHOULD do is to go to a shop and try lots of different makes of hat. Only by doing that will you find one that really fits properly. 

If you are going to spend a good bit of money on a hat you might as well buy one that really does fit you. It is not a lot of good buying one that doesnt fit. You might have to try on several different makes (all the same size hat) before you get one that really does fit your particular shape of head.


----------



## lucy.lu (Oct 9, 2010)

depends where about yo are in kent but broadfeed is a good place to go and also birchels near maidstone.


----------

